# How to remove Frontline from your dog?



## isntscary (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyone?
I'm adopting a dog from a shelter and just found out they treat all their dogs with Frontline. Placed a call to the vet to find out what will remove it quickly, but so far no call back. I bet they don't get that question often.
Anyone else ever have to do this? I'll stop the adoption process before I endanger my spiders.
I did a quick search online but found nothing helpful, aside from possibly using Dawn. I'm panicking- sorry if this was covered somewhere else but I didn't see it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## user 666 (Jun 2, 2017)

"I'll stop the adoption process before I endanger my spiders."

Since when is flea medicine on a dog a threat to Ts?

I've had dogs and at least one T for several years now. I've never had a problem. I've never put the flea medicine near a T, of course, but who would?

Anyway, if you want to remove the Frontline then just take the dog to a groomer for a bath. boom. done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## isntscary (Jun 2, 2017)

Frontline is reported to stay on for months regardless of bathing the dog. There are a lot of reports on here regarding topical pesticide and damage/ death to Ts. Makes sense since it kills ticks as well. Basically, I dont want pesticide in my home. It gets on your hands, shed hairs, clothes. I've got a Dubia colony and a hissing cockroach as well. Rather be careful than lose animals I care about, so thats why I'm asking. I'm glad you haven't had problems.


----------



## boina (Jun 2, 2017)

isntscary said:


> Anyone?
> I'm adopting a dog from a shelter and just found out they treat all their dogs with Frontline. Placed a call to the vet to find out what will remove it quickly, but so far no call back. I bet they don't get that question often.
> Anyone else ever have to do this? I'll stop the adoption process before I endanger my spiders.
> I did a quick search online but found nothing helpful, aside from possibly using Dawn. I'm panicking- sorry if this was covered somewhere else but I didn't see it.
> ...


If they treated the dog very recently (like in the last couple of days) you can give it a bath if it makes you feel better. Otherwise there is absolutely no way to get Frontline off the dog - and absolutely no necessity either, unless you are planning to let your T's walk all over the dog. Flea treatment ONLY kills at a VERY short distance, like mm range (that would be like less than .25"). You should, however, wash your hands before you deal with your Ts, at least for a couple of weeks. A LOT of people have dogs or cats (including myself) and use flea treatment on those animals and my Ts have never been affected, although I prefer different treatmants to Frontline. 

Anyway, if the treatment was more than about 3 days ago nothing will happen at all.

You would abandon a dog just because you haven't done any research at all about flea treatment?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## boina (Jun 2, 2017)

isntscary said:


> Frontline is reported to stay on for months regardless of bathing the dog. There are a lot of reports on here regarding topical pesticide and damage/ death to Ts. Makes sense since it kills ticks as well. Basically, I dont want pesticide in my home. It gets on your hands, shed hairs, clothes. I've got a Dubia colony and a hissing cockroach as well. Rather be careful than lose animals I care about, so thats why I'm asking. I'm glad you haven't had problems.


It doesn't stay ON the dog, it stays IN the dog. It doesn't just jump out of the dog and onto your Ts. After a few days you can't even spread it via your own hands anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Python (Jun 2, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about Frontline. It doesn't last as long as claimed and it's a systemic anyway. It soaks into the dog's skin and works that way. I have used it myself and I keep several species, T's, scorpions, roaches, crickets and pedes. Never had an issue. The chemical doesn't stay on their hair for any amount of time so shedding hair isn't a problem. Ask the shelter how long ago they applied the Frontline. If it's been more than a week or two you shouldn't have any problems at all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 2, 2017)

I admit it -- I put Bayer Advantage spot on my cat every month as a flea preventative.  I've been known to use some essential oils to refresh my potpourri.  I use scented soaps/shower gels. Granted, I don't do any of this in the room with my Ts; but I do have a central heat-a/c system so air is distributed through-out my home.  I try to mostly buy organic non-chemical cleaning agents, but there are a few things I use with caution and hope for the best.


----------



## isntscary (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank all of you for the useful input.
The 'abandon the dog' comment was not useful. I haven't adopted the dog yet. I have 9 tarantulas and their health comes first, as they already are my responsibility and i kinda really like them a lot.
And the point of the question IS research...which stemmed from reading so many threads on here that Frontline is dangerous.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 2, 2017)

isntscary said:


> Thank all of you for the useful input.
> The 'abandon the dog' comment was not useful. I haven't adopted the dog yet. I have 9 tarantulas and their health comes first, as they already are my responsibility and i kinda really like them a lot.
> And the point of the question IS research...which stemmed from reading so many threads on here that Frontline is dangerous.


It's always going to be a risk.  That said, for every horrible dks story, you have many more T keepers with dogs who've never had an issue using spot treatments.
Obviously, I cannot guarantee you nothing will go wrong.   Obviously, keep dog away from Ts and use good husbandry - you should wash your hands anyway before and after T maintenance, feeding, etc..
And I wouldn't mock someone who leaned towards caution -- you love your Ts & you had them first.
But I admit, I would love to see a dog get a good home and to continue to receive flea treatment.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 2, 2017)

Is it possible to keep the Ts in a room that the dog can't get into until the Frontline wears off? Basement? Attic? Closet? Pantry? Spare room?


----------



## chanda (Jun 2, 2017)

As has been said, Frontline on the dog should not be an issue for your tarantulas. I use tick/flea shampoo on my dog as needed and have also treated both him and my cats with Frontline/Advantage. It has never been an issue for any of my inverts or reptiles. The dog and cats are not allowed in the room with the inverts and I wash my hands to remove any lotions, chemicals, or other potential contaminants before dealing with them. 

I wouldn't let the Frontline treatment deter you from giving that dog a good home. Your tarantulas aren't going to be _on_ the dog, and that is where the ticks/fleas have to be for the treatment to be effective against them. Just be careful about hand washing for the first few weeks and you shouldn't have any problems - and within a few months, the treatment should be completely out of his system.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## isntscary (Jun 3, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Is it possible to keep the Ts in a room that the dog can't get into until the Frontline wears off? Basement? Attic? Closet? Pantry? Spare room?


Yep, they have their own room.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 3, 2017)

chanda said:


> Your tarantulas aren't going to be _on_ the dog, and that is where the ticks/fleas have to be for the treatment to be effective against them.


Yes!  My biggest concern, is if you don't use a preventative spot on your pet - you'll risk an infestation of fleas.  And in a T home -- you cannot flea bomb or put down toxic powders on carpets, etc..  To me, that spot prevents a more serious risk of infestation.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Jun 3, 2017)

isntscary said:


> Frontline is reported to stay on for months regardless of bathing the dog.


  That's not how it works.



boina said:


> If they treated the dog very recently (like in the last couple of days) you can give it a bath if it makes you feel better. Otherwise there is absolutely no way to get Frontline off the dog - and absolutely no necessity either, unless you are planning to let your T's walk all over the dog.


Exactly, just give the dog a bath, and wash the applied area with dawn.  The applied area is generally between the dog's shoulder blades.



boina said:


> It doesn't stay ON the dog, it stays IN the dog


Exactly, its _not_ a topical thing, its applied where it is so it can be quickly be absorbed _*into*_ the dogs system.  Frontline works internally, not externally.

Because of this, ticks will still bite and not die until ingesting the dog's blood...so be aware that its not by any means a preventative for lymes disease.



isntscary said:


> Yep, they have their own room.



Well then its a total and complete non-issue.


----------



## Walker253 (Jun 3, 2017)

You gotta drain the blood out of the dog. Really. But honestly, you have nothing to worry about. I use Serresto collars by Bayer. An 8 month flea collar, I don't worry. It really just covers the immediate area of the dog. Now if I let my tarantulas ride around on my dogs back, that would be an issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 3, 2017)

Frontline: The real deal. Fipronil is a persistent moderate class insecticide with an extremely long (undetermined) toxicity. It has been traced to hive die offs in Europe. 

Bottom line, you don't want this crap anywhere near your animals.
https://www.fluoridealert.org/wp-content/pesticides/msla/fipronil.html
http://www.frontlineplus.com.au/res...df/frontline_plus_dog_v3a_new_date_190514.pdf


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 4, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> You gotta drain the blood out of the dog.


Many dogs don't survive this so I cannot recommend.   -2



Walker253 said:


> Now if I let my tarantulas ride around on my dogs back, that would be an issue.


Would be sad if a hot T bit your dog -- sick dog and dead T.

Overall, I consider it risky but on a low scale -- I put spot on my cat and limit her from accessing T room.
I hope the day never comes I post some video of a T unable to walk properly, but I still feel it is a limited and acceptable risk at this point.  Just use caution and common sense.

Treating a flea infestation would be devastating to my Ts.  And the 'safe' methods of flea eradication are extremely time consuming and frustrating.


----------



## boina (Jun 4, 2017)

The Snark said:


> It has been traced to hive die offs in Europe.


Not on dogs or cats. 

Yes, it's an insecticide, so it will kill bees if brought out near them, but that wasn't the question.

It won't kill the OPs tarantulas when it's on her possibly future dog.


----------

